# STILLEN QR PRO ... QUESTION.



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

HEY YA'LL SO ANYWAY I INSTALLED MY HOTSHOT HEADERS AND IT'S OKAY THE DIFFERENCE IS DEF THERE.. SO LOOKING AROUND FOR SOMETHING TO GET SOME HORSEPOWER OUT OF MY 2.5 I CAME ACROSS THE STILLEN QR-PRO.. ITS SOME LIL THING THA PLUGS IN TO THE STOCK ECU AND HAS A PERFORMANCE MAP AND A VALET MAP... 
HERE IS THE LINK
http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&subcat=286&Brand=&id=49176&page=1
DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT IT ?? IS IT GOOD..? IS IT WORTH IT ??
THANKS!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What else have you done to your car? ECU tuning will be best when you're done with your mods so you can tune it properly.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Check with technosquare, they do a ECU reflash for the 3.5 and the 2.5 I think. Cost is about the same, and it would probably be a little better. Turn off your CAPS LOCK. Don't want people to think you're yelling.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks watson.. sorry i always forget the caps.. ugh.. just headers intake and a cat back.. thats the only thing i have on the car performance wise..i will look into that... thanks guys!


----------

